# My Callochromis Red Ndole Spawn



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey everyone!
This is a video footage of My *Callochromis Macrops Red Ndole *Spawn, that occured 5 days ago, on monday.






few pics - courting:
























Female Holding:









































I hope You enjoy it! :thumb:


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

Congrats!
*** got to try those one day.
when i have the room and the $$


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

very cool :fish:


----------



## Johnathan (Oct 10, 2006)

thanks :thumb: 
After stripping the female, i put the *19* larve in an incubator.
here is a picture from the previous spawn, the larve developed to be fully grown fry:


----------



## Laurel (Jun 17, 2007)

is this fish porn? :?


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

very nice :fish:


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

looking to buy some of these in the future, are these hard to strip?


----------

